# Bugs invading Gulf Breeze tonight! ????



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

I got home from fishing tonight and these little winged bugs are everywhere! By the thousands! I couldn't even hardly get out of truck without being swarmed! First night I've even seen one! What are they? And why tonight? Did they just hatch?thanks


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Termites swarming.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Seriously?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

They do it every year around this time. Sucks. Hope your home is treated.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It's warm weather again.
Hatches are happening every week of different little critters that fish love to eat. 
You could have probably tore them up on a fly rod if you tried to match the hatch


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep I just sprayed the back door they were all over it trying to get to the light.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya'll do have the termite swarm in the "Ham". GB Florida is the swarm capital.


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow! Thanks! Well I think all of them hatched in our yard tonight! Ha


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

They are attracted to light BTW.... and it ain't gonna be one night.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Last year the tom thumb in niceville by the fair grounds was covered up for 2 weeks. I normally buy gas there when I go gigging in niceville or freeport. Very annoying.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Any pest control guys on here Chime in. How worried should we be?


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

tonight I was sitting in our Florida room splicing rope when a bug flew by. Then 25 and hen it seemed the whole house was invaded. I put out a bug bomb, but we have to live in this house. 

This is new to us but we have lived here 20 years.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

GB doesn't hold the patent on these flying pest. I'm in Pensacola.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

They are around my parents house in GB too. Just found a few inside. Last year I left my boat under a street light when they were swarming and they covered every inch of the deck stuck wing down because of the moisture.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Are you in Proper or down 98...A property I maintain got swarmed last week in TP behind Lowe's....The exterminator sprayed and Mentioned about their attraction to light and that the swarming season has just begun.....Good luck...
Fairpoint


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

I live on Redfish Point Rd right near wal mart


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

that time of the year. enjoy........


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I wonder if that burn near you pushed them out of the woods...?


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

next comes hurricanes and dog flies while we are trying to find out where mother nature replaced our belongings...

you pay to live in paradise.


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

Its not just in Gulf Breeze, It's basically everywhere!! I live in Northpointe (9th & Creighton rd area) and they are all over my house and outside!! 

This happened last year and freaked me the hell out. Had the bug guy come and he confirmed it's Termites. They get in through the smallest crack and invade your house. The good thing though is he said they usually die in 24hrs or so and then you just suck them all up in a vacuum. Very annoying though, especially when you have to go to bed, lol :whistling:


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ya idk if it did or not..
Glad we have a good sealed house or I think anyway...they def are attracted to light...turned garage light on and in 30 seconds went from zero to 500... do they only come out at night?


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have only seen them at night, This year and last year.

Tomorrow they should be dead or gone and then you just have to clean up, but as for tonight....Good Luck

I will be sleeping in the car, lol :yes:


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha that's funny! Just found two in the toilet! How does this happen...nowhere else in the house but in the toilet...do they swim? Haha


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Haha that's funny! Just found two in the toilet! How does this happen...nowhere else in the house but in the toilet...do they swim? Haha


Go look in the kitchen by the sink, in the bathrooms and around your washer and dryer.....I bet you find more


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*We have Chimney Swifts, they love to eat flying insects. I also brought allot of toads around. I do not see swarming termites.*


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> *We have Chimney Swifts, they love to eat flying insects. I also brought allot of toads around. I do not see swarming termites.*


 Now theres a new system!....do they offer damage insurance?.....lol

Ya'll should know, that these termites are the most voracious in the nation....If a colony goes undetected , you can have SERIOUS damage in as little as 2 years.

TERMITE INSURANCE (peace of mind) runs about $200-$300 per year, after the cost of the initial treatment,($600-$1800) around here. Depending on the size of the house.

Even if you think your knowledgeable enough to treat your own house, you prolly dont have the equipment,(hammer drill too) unless you can spread about 100 gallons of product correctly. (NO WARRANTY)

No one in Pensacola has the experience we have, but we dont take this termite lightly..,..expect us to use every method available,....especially in Gulf Breeze!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

fire228 said:


> Its not just in Gulf Breeze, It's basically everywhere!! I live in Northpointe (9th & Creighton rd area) and they are all over my house and outside!!
> 
> I am also in Northpoint and they were everywhere. Had a friend in GB call me because she was having the same problem. Must have been pretty widespread.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

Learned VERY quickly last night that I cant have the light outside turned on while cooking on the egg! Was attacked by a swarm of those winged critters and moths!

But the ribs survived...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you know that LED bulbs don't give off UV that attracts bugs? I have white LED bulbs for my outside front and back door and don't see any bugs at night flying around them. I would guess they would work for the termites also.


----------



## KKD (May 20, 2013)

OMG...these things are making me crazy!!! This is the third year in a row (always in May)! They only last about two weeks, but you will find dead ones all year. I have been told by two exterminators that they are not damaging termites, however when I researched the little terrorists myself, they can be an indication of an underlying termite problem.
I am going to Lowe's and buy a bug zapper and place on our dock (away from the house), don't know if it will work, but worth a try.
OK...back to vacuuming up my 5 million indoor terrorists


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

they aren't the type of termites to be concerned about. 

last year they got into my house through the window sills and were everywhere dead inside. i freaked out thinking i would have to get my house treated. but after researching they are nothing to be concerned with. 

the bad termites that eat your house up are not gonna be visible like that. i have found the bad termites outside eating rotten wood, they DO NOT fly or have wings.

and termites don't damage your home overnight.. don't let any pest guy scare you into using them without getting a lot of estimates. my neighbor last year when these termites were swarming had a termite company come out the very next day to get his house treated. what a scam!!


----------



## fire228 (Oct 3, 2007)

As said before, this has happened to me 3 years in a row and the only thing that happens because of them is the mess all the dead ones make!! There are about 100 dead ones just scattered around the house that I have to clean up, but after you clean them up, you have 12 months before they are back and you have to do it again, lol


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

fire228 said:


> Its not just in Gulf Breeze, It's basically everywhere!! I live in Northpointe (9th & Creighton rd area) and they are all over my house and outside!!
> 
> This happened last year and freaked me the hell out. Had the bug guy come and he confirmed it's Termites. They get in through the smallest crack and invade your house. The good thing though is he said they usually die in 24hrs or so and then you just suck them all up in a vacuum. Very annoying though, especially when you have to go to bed, lol :whistling:


I'm in the same neighborhood and haven't seen a single one! Live right across the street from the woods too.


----------



## Side Tracked (May 16, 2013)

A termite contractor once told me that for every fire ant hill you see in your yard you can expect to find more than double that in termite colony's under the ground that you cant see.


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

Side Tracked said:


> A termite contractor once told me that for every fire ant hill you see in your yard you can expect to find more than double that in termite colony's under the ground that you cant see.


of course he is gonna say that.. those guys prey on ignorant people. 

one time i had a rat in my house and the prick came out and tried to tell me i had an infestation and wanted to charge me $1500 to put out traps and then spray my attic. I told him to get the hell out of my house

the next day my dog killed it. and i never saw a rat again.. i feel sorry for old people who these scumbags prey on


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

flex said:


> of course he is gonna say that.. those guys prey on ignorant people.
> 
> one time i had a rat in my house and the prick came out and tried to tell me i had an infestation and wanted to charge me $1500 to put out traps and then spray my attic. I told him to get the hell out of my house
> 
> the next day my dog killed it. and i never saw a rat again.. i feel sorry for old people who these scumbags prey on


Was thinking the same exact thing


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

FlatsBoy10 said:


> Haha that's funny! Just found two in the toilet! How does this happen...nowhere else in the house but in the toilet...do they swim? Haha


I'll bet your bath exhaust is right above your toilet. I'll also bet you don't have a screen on the end!:whistling:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

flex said:


> the bad termites that eat your house up are not gonna be visible like that. i have found the bad termites outside eating rotten wood, they DO NOT fly or have wings.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

It's definitely swarm season, They are thick right now!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Isn't is obvious

Ifin their swarmin, they are a chewing.

DUH!!!!!!

Do something, long term!
*


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

We open them up almost every single day, Not something to take lightly. 
Until you can purchase Termidor @ Home Depot, I'd suggest sticking with the reputable termite companies lol. It's not a sham


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Like I said I haven't seen any in my house, nor around it. BUT, come to find out, my next door neighbors got out of the house with the kids and stayed in a hotel room overnight because somehow a swarm got in their house... We have screens on all of our vents, not sure if they do or not.. They came back this morning to find that all of them were dead.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Night or Day?*

If they swarm at night, they are formosan termites. They are more agressive and harder to kill. If they swarm in the day, they are subtaranian termites. If you are have hundreds in your house you better get a termite contract asap. Good Luck.:yes:


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Austin said:


> Like I said I haven't seen any in my house, nor around it. BUT, come to find out, my next door neighbors got out of the house with the kids and stayed in a hotel room overnight because somehow a swarm got in their house... We have screens on all of our vents, not sure if they do or not.. They came back this morning to find that all of them were dead.[/QUOTE
> 
> sounds suspicious ....id have that checked out


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn termites are swarming again. ::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep them critters are swarming. It's that time of year again. They'll swarm for a few weeks and be gone. Termite guy told me to turn the lights off at night and/ or use as little lighting as possible. They are attracted to it. Seems to help......


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> Until you can purchase Termidor @ Home Depot, I'd suggest sticking with the reputable termite companies lol. It's not a sham


Not home depot but.....
http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/termidor-sc
http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/taurus-sc-insecticide
http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/termidor-dry
http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/termidor-foam

baits plus taurus:
http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/advance-termite-bait-taurus-sc

and boracare
http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/bora-care-commercial


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

twodown said:


> Ya'll do have the termite swarm in the "Ham". GB Florida is the swarm capital.


*That's correct. I live in Midway and we had a tree cut down last year in our backyard. Well, we poured a big patio around it and are having it carved into a tiki base for a bar. The guy cut the bark off of it and millions of the little white termites were under the bark literally. So we sprayed the crap out of em and thought they were done. Last Friday my wife was at home about to feed the Chickens and what not and said it looked like the stump was moving and then they started to fly off a little at a time. They were little at the time but in one week or less they are the big ones and swarming like crazy. *

*I can tell you a trick I learned years ago to keep them far away from your windows and doorways. I have a very bright automatic light over my workshop which is away from the main house by just about 10-15 ft that comes on at dark. We turn off the outside lights except that one till the swarm leaves after dark and have had none in the house. It is a scary thought though seeing all those things flying around your house. A make shift flame thrower makes for some good ole fun too.:shifty:*


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

KKD said:


> OMG...these things are making me crazy!!! This is the third year in a row (always in May)! They only last about two weeks, but you will find dead ones all year. I have been told by two exterminators that they are not damaging termites, however when I researched the little terrorists myself, they can be an indication of an underlying termite problem.
> I am going to Lowe's and buy a bug zapper and place on our dock (away from the house), don't know if it will work, but worth a try.
> OK...back to vacuuming up my 5 million indoor terrorists


 Buy your neighbor the bug lite for memorial day.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

fishnhuntguy said:


> If they swarm at night, they are formosan termites. They are more agressive and harder to kill. If they swarm in the day, they are subtaranian termites. If you are have hundreds in your house you better get a termite contract asap. Good Luck.:yes:


 wrong.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

why is that wrong?


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

The termite experts from the state told us that too.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

a said:


> why is that wrong?


Sorry I started a thought and decided to end my threads concerning the bugs. I thought I deleted it but must have sent it instead. There was nothing wrong about the info other than if you have been recently treated over the last 4 or so years and have a yearly bond inspection you should be OK.


----------

